# Router Crafter



## Mike Turner (Jun 20, 2016)

Moderators please delete this post.Thank You.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2016)

Maybe post a link to one so we can see what it is? I've got several router based tools sitting around I don't know what they are and will never use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 20, 2016)

@Schroedc ... Would you have a router lift by chance ?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> @Schroedc ... Would you have a router lift by chance ?



Not an extra, I do have a router base with a through the table height adjustment built into it for a Ryobi router.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok thanks ... No ryobi's in my shop ... Mostly older PC's


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Ok thanks ... No ryobi's in my shop ... Mostly older PC's



I'll keep my eyes open, I occasionally come across the router raizer conversion kits (It's what I installed in my Freud FT2200) If I see one cheap I'll pick it up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2016)

are you talking the sears Router crafter for spindles and such?


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks ... I have a couple of Freud routers also .. But don't know model numbers off hand ..




Schroedc said:


> I'll keep my eyes open, I occasionally come across the router raizer conversion kits (It's what I installed in my Freud FT2200) If I see one cheap I'll pick it up.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Thanks ... I have a couple of Freud routers also .. But don't know model numbers off hand ..



They sell it with a ton of parts to fit many routers. It's a bit of a job to install but it's been a great conversion.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 20, 2016)

I love a challenge ... I'm sure it will work with at least one of mine ... When I had my cabinet shop I just had 6 tables set for each job/applaction ... Now that I've retired and have less room at new shop I only have one table ... It's not super hard changing bits and adjusting hights ... But it sure could be a lot easier ... Thanks for keeping me in mind 



Schroedc said:


> They sell it with a ton of parts to fit many routers. It's a bit of a job to install but it's been a great conversion.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Turner (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Jun 21, 2016)

Mike Turner said:


>



I've got one of those and I'm definitely not using it, pm me an address and I can see what it'd take to ship it.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 21, 2016)

@Mike Turner - Here is what I have (Pardon the mess piled on the bench), the MDF base it's on could stand replacement (Looks like it was stored in a damp place and the particle board is getting flaky) but otherwise it seems to work correctly and go back and forth (I disconnected it from the cable to use for cutting straight flutes). Looks like most of them sell for between 50 and 70.00 so if you want it I'd let it go for 30 plus whatever it costs to ship it. Probably easiest to remove it from the board to lighten it for shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Turner (Jun 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've got one of those and I'm definitely not using it, pm me an address and I can see what it'd take to ship it.


PM sent!


----------

